# "distressed" baseball caps



## waggs (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get baseball caps that have that distressed or used look to them that are suitable for pressing?

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try www.sanmar.com. I know they have them. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

Try blankcaps.com


----------

